# HDMI pass threw in a/v receivers



## 6 shooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Could anyone recommend a a/v receiver with hdmi pass threw. I think thats what you would call it? What I have set up is a 5.1 home theater wiring with a hd t.v. not yet purchased. But what I want to do is run from each component dvd player, vcr player, direct tv receiver into the a/v receiver. I dont want to have the receiver on all the time to watch general tv programs, only with the tvs speakers. I would only want to use the surround sound with watching a dvd or a movie on direct tv. Is there a a/v receiver that anyone could recommend that would work with this set up.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, I'd like to reccommend the...

(Note to MdShunk : please put the link to the SqD fantibulator saless pitch video here)


----------



## 6 shooter (Feb 4, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yes, I'd like to reccommend the...
> 
> (Note to MdShunk : please put the link to the SqD fantibulator saless pitch video here)


 
LawnGuy, yoy started to say something then you just stopped. Could you name the brand?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yes, I'd like to reccommend the...
> 
> (Note to MdShunk : please put the link to the SqD fantibulator saless pitch video here)


I agree 100%, good call.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, but there is no receiver with passive pass thru. You can get receivers that will allow audio pass thru option from Integra for example.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*HDMI pas threw in a t.v. receiver*

The A.V. receivers I have seen, usual has one or more HDMI jacks in the rear, audio jacks, in addition to others. There used when its got to be the best Hi-Def. Picture you can get.


----------



## emfman (Jan 17, 2009)

*What little I know*

most receivers only output a video signal in the form it was received. Meaning if you plug up a VCR with analog inputs then you have to use the analog outputs on the AV receiver to get the signal to the TV. Most receivers will not convert analog to digital signals. Even if they did it is a pain in the ASS setting it up correctly anyway. So the easiest setup is to run an optical cable (available on most HD TV's) from the TV to the the receiver and whatever your watching on TV will be output to the receiver. That way you don't have to change inputs on the TV and the receiver. You just turn the receiver on or off if you want to use it. Makes things simple!

FYI: regarding dolbydigital5.1 signals if you connect a device to the TV with an HDMI cable it will send the digital signal to the TV and then to the receiver. If you have an older DVD with no HDMI output you will have to run a seperate optical or digi coax to your receiver and mess with having to change inputs ocasionally.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*emfman* educated me

What exactly is the function of an, "optical cable", when comes to
inputs and outputs.


As an Electrician first, people are asking me more and more on Hi-Def,
something I am not up speed, at this time.


I have notice that people willing to spend more money on the Hi-Def. 
service tech., then for an electrician. This is a market I would like
learn more about. :thumbsup:


----------



## emfman (Jan 17, 2009)

it used to be you could run sound with analog cables (red and white plugs). This was great and worked fine until surround sound entered the market. At that time they came up with the analog digital cable which looks just like a regular analog cable but it was still analog. THen they came up with the Optical cable which uses fiber optics to transmit the 6 or 8 in a 7.1 system discreet channels of sound. THe best thing about them is they can be had for $3 a piece online and sold for $30. THe big retailers have brainwashed the public into thinking these cables are expensinve. Just visit crutchfield.com and they can explain just about everything to get you familiar with the most common setups. 

One of the bigest mistakes I see electricians make on rough ins for flat panels on the wall is they put a coax jack up on the wall where the TV goes but nobody plugs their cable line straight to the TV they plug it into the the HD box which is on the floor in a cabinet and then they run an HDMI up to the TV. 

It's funny I do this type of work and I am trying to get my journeyman's license. I love it and it's kind of a hobby. I hope that once I start wiring houses and commercial buildings I can get access to more of this type of work.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*emfeman*

A big thanks on your post.


Why don't you start your own small company, that does this kind of work?


A job should be something you love to do, and it doesn't hurt if you get
paid too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

To correct emfman all receivers do convert analog to digital. 

The best way to to hook up a system is with the HDMI to the receiver then to the tv. The TV does not do a good job on decoding, their DAC's are too noisy. What you can do is run the HDMI to the receiver and then also take the component RCA's and stereo RCA's for the HD box and run them directly to the TV, this way you watch TV with or without the receiver. Every cable box and satellite box I've ever dealt with has all of it outputs hot at all times.

Also you do not want a receiver with HDMI audio pass through, you want the receiver to be able to decode all audio formats. Audio pass through means the audio from the source will go straight to the TV and will not be sent to the receivers speakers.

If you need any more help PM me and I'll give you my phone number. It is easier set a system up than most people think, once you understand what the equipment is designed to do.

That is until you get into the high end gear, it took 6 hours to set up and program all my gear and zones.


----------



## 6 shooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> To correct emfman all receivers do convert analog to digital.
> 
> The best way to to hook up a system is with the HDMI to the receiver then to the tv. The TV does not do a good job on decoding, their DAC's are too noisy. What you can do is run the HDMI to the receiver and then also take the component RCA's and stereo RCA's for the HD box and run them directly to the TV, this way you watch TV with or without the receiver. Every cable box and satellite box I've ever dealt with has all of it outputs hot at all times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Depending on your TV, you can either mute them or turn them off completely. I have mine turned off completely because I use the TV strictly as a monitor and all my gear has to be on in order for everything to work but that is because of what I have and what I prefer. The processors in my receiver do a better job of decoding everything. The only thing that is passed through is the video. Besides 99% of the HD programming is in 5.1 or 7.1.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi-Def T.V. what does your local cable company deliver?

What does your local satellite provider deliver? 

What is progressive scan? They alway talking about it on T.V. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

partimer31 said:


> Hi-Def T.V. what does your local cable company deliver?
> 
> What does your local satellite provider deliver?
> 
> What is progressive scan? They alway talking about it on T.V. :thumbsup:



When it comes to HD providers it really boils down to what channels are you interested in. I have DirecTV HD because they offer a better channel lineup for what I want and they have better equipment than Dish or the cable guys. Yes they are a little more expensive but you get what you pay for. I didn't build my HT just to put a crappy picture into it.

Progressive scan is how the picture is "drawn" on the screen.

Interlace does all the odd lines first then the even lines. Nice picture but high end gear can reveal the small artifacts.

Progressive on the other hand "draws" the lines in sequential order allowing for a smoother picture. TVs that can do this at a refresh rate 120hz or 240hz have smooth picture. Some people say it looks like a soap opera. But that is because of the motion enhancements that can be applied, which can be turned off.

Here is also a good article to read:

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_14_1/feature-article-1080p-3-2007-part-1.html


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Greg, thank for the very informative post.

I will be asking other questions. But, 1st. I need to do a little self ed. on this topic.

*POST NOTE*: last weeken I went to BEST BUY trying to get some
answers, on flat screen T.V.'s. Every person was busy. And I was
running late, I didn't have time to hang around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

A good place for info is this forum that I'm also a member of:

http://forum.blu-ray.com/

I go by the screen name of DiverSpear. I mainly answer questions about wiring and the high end gear, and the occasional [email protected] comment.:laughing:


----------



## emfman (Jan 17, 2009)

Greg you are an Audiofile 

All receivers do not convert RCA inputs (compnent or Composite) or coax analog signals for that matter to a digital signal that can be sent up to the TV through the HDMI out on the receiver. 

now in most cases with most normal folks who are not audiofiles running the HDMI to the TV and then the optical cable back to the receiver is the best option because most folks do not, nor will not take the time to fully understand their receiver. Try explaining to the wife in someones home that they have to switch the input on the tv and then switch the input on the receiver if they want to go from the VCR to the DVD player or cable. It boggles their minds. And not all receivers have HDMI inputs and outputs and even if they do what do you do with the VCR??? it certainly has no HDMI out and as I dais earlier alot of receivers I have encountered will not take the analog somposite signal and send it up the HDMI out to the tv. Now I agree that the sound would probably be better if you ran it straight to the receiver but only if you had high end gear and only if the schmo who bought it could figure out how to get it to work. And try talking that same wife into getting the $150 dollar remote.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

emfman said:


> Greg you are an Audiofile
> 
> All receivers do not convert RCA inputs (compnent or Composite) or coax analog signals for that matter to a digital signal that can be sent up to the TV through the HDMI out on the receiver.
> 
> now in most cases with most normal folks who are not audiofiles running the HDMI to the TV and then the optical cable back to the receiver is the best option because most folks do not, nor will not take the time to fully understand their receiver. Try explaining to the wife in someones home that they have to switch the input on the tv and then switch the input on the receiver if they want to go from the VCR to the DVD player or cable. It boggles their minds. And not all receivers have HDMI inputs and outputs and even if they do what do you do with the VCR??? it certainly has no HDMI out and as I dais earlier alot of receivers I have encountered will not take the analog somposite signal and send it up the HDMI out to the tv. Now I agree that the sound would probably be better if you ran it straight to the receiver but only if you had high end gear and only if the schmo who bought it could figure out how to get it to work. And try talking that same wife into getting the $150 dollar remote.


Even receivers at the $400 dollar range have HDMI inputs and on screen GUI and they convert the analog to digital. Trust me if you understand the the process, it is easy to teach. Shoot if my wife can figure out my system with its multiple zones, anyone can can. Besides when you run everything through the AVR the TV stays on one input you just switch your sources on the AVR.

Yes, I am an audiophile. My gear is as follows; TVs are Sony XBRs, pre/pro is a Sony 5400ES, Speakers are Martin Logan Electrostatics, Subwoofers are Velodyne, Amp is McIntosh tube amp, line conditioners/ voltage regulators are Panamax, Oppo 83 Blu-Ray, and Sony DVD, and Sony CD. Zone 2 &3 speakers are Yamahas (back porch and garage), Zone 3 amp is a Cambridge. I have IR sensors in all 3 zones so I can control them with out having to go to the main zone to make adjustments, zone 2 also has video with GUI, so I can control it that way if needed. What can I say I enjoy movies and music and want both prestine. Funny thing is I never have to invite the neighbors over on a Friday or Saturday, they just seem to show up.:laughing:

I've set systems up that cost from $500-$200,000.


----------



## emfman (Jan 17, 2009)

well maybe i have been working around the lowbudget all in one systems too much. I would like to get more into this field and have a shot at setting up some high end systems. 

Well assuming you are an electrician and are getting jobs to set up high end HT systems let me know what you think of this. Right now I don't feel there is enough work for me to focus strictly on HT so I am trying to get my journeymans and learn the electrical trade well enough to keep food on the table but try and keep up with and learn more about HT design and install as I go about it. What do you think of this strategy? I would be happy if all I did was AV related resi and commercial projects but again I need to eat too. And having an electrical contracting license should make it easier to obtain the high end HT jobs once I come across them. Hard to contract without a contractor license. I am also interested in home automation so I think I am on the right path. 

But sometimes I think I should dump the whole electrical training and focus strictly on HT and home automation and other commercial related AV installation work. 

What do you think Greg?


----------

